# Emirates ID card times in Ramadam



## ipguy (Jul 31, 2011)

After having my fingerprints and photos taken, how long do you think I have to wait to get the SMS message saying my card is ready for collection or delivery. Will they deliver it or do I have to go get it?
Have been waiting for two weejs now


----------



## cmajewsk (Aug 31, 2010)

ipguy said:


> After having my fingerprints and photos taken, how long do you think I have to wait to get the SMS message saying my card is ready for collection or delivery. Will they deliver it or do I have to go get it?
> Have been waiting for two weejs now


Mine took about 6 weeks. I did the fingerprints in March, and they sent me the ID to my PO Box.


----------



## ipguy (Jul 31, 2011)

I gave a street addres and no O P.O.Box and gave the wrong apartment number by miatake and now I am out of the country at about the times the card is supposed to be ready and will be abroad for several more weeks.
They said they were going to send me an SMS when the card was ready for delivery
Hope they do not give my card to whomever is at the wrong apartment
What happens if they can not deliver the card?
Can they change the delivery address if I call them?


----------



## Blommja (Jun 30, 2011)

Mine took 4 weeks, I had to pick it up @ empost so wouldn't worry if I was you.


----------



## ipguy (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you


----------

